# Wie Eingabe von Gleitkommazahl mit Komma statt Punkt



## tommiwe (14. Jul 2007)

Wie erreiche ich es, dass ich in einem Feld statt des Punktes für Gleitkomma, ein Komma eingeben kann? Also, wie es im deutschen Sprachraum üblich ist. Also "3,1415" statt "3.1415".


----------



## hansz (14. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

so könnte es gehn:


```
/* Test.java */

public class Test {
  public static void main(String[] args)   {
 
    String s1 = "3,1415";
    String s2 = s1.replace(',','.');
    Float f = new Float(s2);
    float ff = f.floatValue();
    
    System.out.println(ff);
  }
}
```

Die Eingabe erfolgt als String, das Komma wird dann mit replace durch eine Punkt ersetzt. Es gibt eine Konstruktor Float(String s).

Vielleicht gibt es noch eine kürzere Lösung? 
 :?:


----------



## HoaX (14. Jul 2007)

nicht mir Float.parseFloat in float umwandeln sondern mittelsn NumberFormat


----------



## tommiwe (14. Jul 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nicht mir Float.parseFloat in float umwandeln sondern mittelsn NumberFormat


Und wie mache ich das? Wenn ich NumberFormat eintippe gibt es viel Optionen. Z. B. NumberFormat.getInstance();.


----------



## Guest (14. Jul 2007)

```
NumberFormat formatter = NumberFormat.getNumberInstance(Locale.GERMANY);
try
{
   float number = formatter.parse("125,56").floatValue();
   System.out.println(formatter.format(number));
}
catch (ParseException e)
{
   e.printStackTrace();
}
```


----------

